# New Irons



## LennY

I started playing this summer with a cheap set that I bought 3 years ago. Now my hpc is 29 and my birthday is coming up. So my dad said he would buy me a new set of irons.
I have been looking on the internet and the irons that I have most liked so far are Nike Victory Red Pro Combo Irons.
Are these clubs right for me at the moment? Or are they too hard for me to control?
I really like Nike so I have not looked for other brands.
Do you thik maybe Nike Victory Red Pro Cavity Irons are better for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hogan

Regardless of what you purchase, make sure you get fitted. The ball has no idea what club face is hitting it. There are several manufacturer's with excellent club fitting systems. You should look at a number of sets, if for nothing else, to use as a benchmark against the Nike's you like. One suggestion: check out the new Ping's.


----------



## Deeman3009

If you are bent on sticking with Nike, the cavity back irons are a better fit for you. The procombo set would be better suited for an intermediate to advanced player. I have the mizuno mp-30's, and they are light years beyond anything Nike makes (just my opinion). In general terms though, get something with a good amount of forgiveness, like a cavity back.


----------



## Surtees

Not sure about those clubs(I've never played them or looked into them) but I recommend trying a different Demo clubs from as many different brands as you can. When I brought my last driver looking online I thought I'd picked out the right one for me I went in store where they had one I could Demo and after the first couple of swings there was no way I was going to buy that club. I ended up with the Nike Str8 fit square headed driver. When I first started looking I didn't want a square head but it ended up being the club that felt the nicest for me. MAKE SURE you get fitted to what ever you buy.


----------



## MrFreeze

My handicap is a little lower but I am in the same bucket as you. Game improvement/super game improvement irons.

I hit them all and liked the two following sets. You might like them as well. 

AdamsGolf A7os or Redline and Callaway Diablo Edge.

Nike needs adjusting to make them playable for our level... Just a thought. Go to the golf store and hit em all. You really can't judge a club by the name or by who hits them on the pro circuit. 

Hit em all and choose then.


----------



## tutp36

Regardless of what you purchase, make sure you get fitted.


----------



## Itz LiGhTz X

LennY said:


> I started playing this summer with a cheap set that I bought 3 years ago. Now my hpc is 29 and my birthday is coming up. So my dad said he would buy me a new set of irons.
> I have been looking on the internet and the irons that I have most liked so far are Nike Victory Red Pro Combo Irons.
> Are these clubs right for me at the moment? Or are they too hard for me to control?
> I really like Nike so I have not looked for other brands.
> Do you thik maybe Nike Victory Red Pro Cavity Irons are better for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Have a go with a few Callaway Razr X are good and you can get them with a free wedge if you click on the link  xx


----------

